# New drugs and Old therapies



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://content.health.msn.com/content/article/1728.80302 ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

